# horse for loan?



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hello
if anyone knows of any horses for loan in warwickshire area than could they please let me know or if you know of any land as ive just moved to warwickshire and dont realy know of anythink yet still looking.....
i would like a 15hh + i dont mind if they are not broken in ass have done a lot of this in my past....dont mind if they are naughty or need bringing on have had horses all my life but as we just had a baby and had to buy a house i had to sell my last ones  made me realy sad but as i live in the countryside im in the right place to get another...so if anyone hears of anythink please let me know....thanks


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

have you tried a local riding school? some if the horse isn't get used to much may loan it out. 
or try putting an ad up on horsemart or horse and hound  tack shops normally have ad's up aswell


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> have you tried a local riding school? some if the horse isn't get used to much may loan it out.
> or try putting an ad up on horsemart or horse and hound  tack shops normally have ad's up aswell


well ive had a look everyday but i just thought someone mite know of somebody who has one for loan....


----------

